# Back in 3 saddles after 2 years



## BenScoobert (17 May 2014)

So we decided to eliminate the need for a baby sitter as an excuse for cycling.
I was always happy to carry a nipper in a seat on my bike, but when the 2nd boy came along she wasn't comfortable carrying a passenger.

So we shelled out for a weehoo igo 2, of course I was towing about 50kg with the boys, 172kg all up I reckon.

1st trip in 2 years was 4.4 miles around pennine hills, http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/341091337/243766, I'm really pleased we finished our intended trip, I planned it so at any point we could quit and almost freewheel home.

It was tough as you can imagine, but 1st gear on all hills, really happy, the igo 2 towed well, it had a little wobble due to me using the wrong clamp on my saddle stem, swapped that out when I got back. I recommend it, well built but a little heavy.


----------



## BenScoobert (17 May 2014)

here's the other one the wife took


----------



## macbikes (18 May 2014)

That's brilliant, didn't know you could get a double. I hope they helped pedal you up the hills?


----------



## BenScoobert (18 May 2014)

macbikes said:


> That's brilliant, didn't know you could get a double. I hope they helped pedal you up the hills?


Well his legs go round, sometimes forwards, sometimes backwards. Today I hoped to do the same ride in a little less time, I underestimated how bruised and chafed I actually am, so we got 1 mile to a park. I recovered a few minutes then we free wheeled home.
Will probably try again tuesday.


----------



## Portland2000 (1 Jan 2015)

Well, the smaller person is nearly one and got a bash hat for Christmas, so towing the Burley is going to be a little tougher going forward


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jan 2015)

You need a long vehicle sign for that machine. I think it's great.


----------



## BenScoobert (4 Jul 2015)

Kids grow quick, towing 55kg this year.
https://www.endomondo.com/users/243766/workouts/554245191


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Jul 2015)

These need two things...

VERY good brakes on the towing bike, and a skilled rider

The problem is that when he kids move there is a "flick" that passes to the towing bike, with one child this is manageable, but with two it can be dangerous

I preferred the U+2 because with two rear wheels it was more stable and did not throw the steering on the towing bike off


----------



## BenScoobert (4 Jul 2015)

I fitted sintered pads as the basic ones were worrying on these pennine hills.

The igo2 solves some of the flick by not being rigid to your bike. I thought it was getting slack so I stiffened it up, it was virtually impossible to ride, I got about 1 mile and took it apart at the side of the road back to stock setup.

I can't put my 2 boys side by side on those type of trailers as they will fight, also they can't peddle like on this one.


----------



## Puddles (6 Jul 2015)

Love our WeeHoo although it is relegated to only when we go via the big scarey motorway roundabout now for the smallest....


----------



## Puddles (6 Jul 2015)

Love our WeeHoo although it is relegated to only when we go via the big scarey motorway roundabout now for the smallest....


----------



## BenScoobert (3 Aug 2015)

Check out my 40.0 mi Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/359802743

Bit of a drag.
Last 5 miles wife had enough so i went without trailer for car


----------

